# Flashlights.



## lbzdually (Aug 29, 2010)

What kind of LED flashlight do you guys use and how bright is it?  I am looking for a new one that is fairly small and puts out 150+ lumens.  I have a Coleman light now and it has been good and puts out 105 lumens, but want something brighter.  Also have any of you swapped a Maglite 4C or 4D cell over to LED and how bright was it afterwards.  I am looking for the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 29, 2010)

I carry a StreamLight Stinger and have been very happy with it for over 10 years now.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 29, 2010)

Catfish369 said:


> I carry a StreamLight Stinger and have been very happy with it for over 10 years now.



My dad has the reg bulb Stinger.  I'm guessing yours is not LED or have you converted it?   I don't why I'm infatuated with LED lights, I'm just on a kick I guess.        I want to rig up one of the Vision X 10 watts LED lights off a battery pack for deer hunting, but I don't know how it would do off 6 volts to be legal for hunting hogs at night.


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 29, 2010)

I've considered getting a new LED light but will probably wait until my Stinger is kaput.  It's the old style with 15,000 candle power.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 29, 2010)

The Stinger is a good light and puts out a ton of light for it's size.  I want one I can mount on my gun (A remington bolt action) easily.


----------



## Washington95 (Aug 30, 2010)

Look at lights on Sportsmans Guide.  VERY high lumen output is advertised (700 lumens for about $90); also lower lument for much less, but still higher lumen that about anything else you see advertised.  I have one of the 450 lumens that came out just before the 700 lumen model.  Haven't had a problem with it, and it IS bright.  Course I can't tell if it's actually 450 lumens or not, just that it is brighter than about anything else I've seen.  About 6 inches long, with about a 2 inch reflector.  
And remember, everything SG sells is guaranteed for life!!!  And they mean it.  Just keep receipt.  
(By the way, I bought one of the small Streamlights that uses two CR3 batteries, and my sister in law bought one for her pocketbook.  Both leak down, killing batteries.  I've put small piece of plastic between Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- post on battery and bulb to save battery.
Works, but a hassle)  I'd guess they leak down in a couple to three weeks or so.


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Sep 9, 2010)

*flashlights*

check out Olight and ITP lights there i am a wholesaler for these llights and i think they are great.  they range from 10 lumens to 2200 lumens.  most run off of cr123 batteries and i can sell the to you as well for 2.00 a piece for 50 or more.


----------



## Ace12 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Eagle Tac*

http://www.illuminationgear.com/14322/26992.html


----------



## scullshoalk (Sep 10, 2010)

I picked up a surefire 6p on ebay, it is 80 lumen's and plenty bright for my edc at work. I used a mag lite 2 c cells prior to the surefire. Switch all my mags to led and batteries last much longer. You would be very happy with any of the surefire LED's.


----------



## NATHAN> (Sep 11, 2010)

Fenix PD30 R4


----------



## nkbigdog (Oct 9, 2010)

*Flash lights*

As a law enforcement officer I did carry a streamlight. I was supprised at a night fire course at Berry College.  When I had a problem seeing a target the instructor pulled out a surefire and I was shocked, I now own two surefire lights 120 lumins.  Hard to beat.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Oct 11, 2010)

*LED Flashlight*



lbzdually said:


> What kind of LED flashlight do you guys use and how bright is it?  I am looking for a new one that is fairly small and puts out 150+ lumens.  I have a Coleman light now and it has been good and puts out 105 lumens, but want something brighter.  Also have any of you swapped a Maglite 4C or 4D cell over to LED and how bright was it afterwards.  I am looking for the best bang for the buck.


I tried out a Streamlight Super Pac this weekend. I use it to/from the stand. It's not as bright as xenon flashlights but it's plenty bright enough and it'll run 2 hours vs 1 hour for the xenon lights . That's significent to me since those 123 batteries are $2.08 each in quantities of one dozen.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Oct 15, 2010)

Surefire 6P with a V70 holster on the fanny pack or belt and I'm set. Very bright light.


----------



## Big Black Ford (Oct 20, 2010)

*Lights*

look in to fenix or streamlight i would stick to a light that runs on aa or aaa batteries for availability.
Check out my post titled New Flashlights


----------



## curtcook (Oct 22, 2010)

best bang for the buck.......4sevens.com or fenix.com.....i have the quark 123 4sevens 205 lumes and u can hold it in the palm of your hand. i take it hunting, it rocks...... surefire is way over priced..... get u a 123 powered light and thats all u will use.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 22, 2010)

Did a little looking about a year ago for a good one. Ended up ordering a few Pelican 2360 for me and the guys in the shop. So far they are great. Take 2AA batteries have output of 95lumes and are tuff. For the price I don't think you can beat them. Just my .02. If interested send me a PM and I'll send you a link where I found the best price for them.


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

i got a coleman. seems to work good. has a red and blue lens cover with it too for tracking blood and movin to your stand


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 25, 2010)

terralux 180 and terralux 220  both are 2AA and put out 180 or 220 lumens bright and light and the best part, inexpensive !!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.942~page.1~pagesize.52~pagesort.relevence


----------



## seeker (Oct 26, 2010)

This is the light that I prefer.  I like it because it has two settings- 110 lumen's and 220 lumen's.  Another big plus is that it uses standard double AA batteries and not those expensive CR123 batteries.


----------



## seeker (Oct 26, 2010)

I forgot to mention that  you can get them on E-bay for $26.95.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TERRALUX-LED-FL...Flashlights&hash=item4cf298dc55#ht_720wt_1139


----------



## Firescooby (Oct 26, 2010)

fulldraw74 said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.942~page.1~pagesize.52~pagesort.relevence



Got about 10-15 LED lights from DE. Really a crap shoot as far as IF they work or how well they work. Usually gotta tinker with 'em to get them to work. NO quality control on these lights.


----------



## Firescooby (Oct 26, 2010)

seeker said:


> This is the light that I prefer.  I like it because it has two settings- 110 lumen's and 220 lumen's.  Another big plus is that it uses standard double AA batteries and not those expensive CR123 batteries.



Got one. It's ok, want something brighter.


----------

